# Freelance photo retoucher



## yahor.shumski (Sep 13, 2006)

* I am a freelance digital retoucher with a solid five years experience of retouching and image manipulation. I have worked along with various companies from all over the United Stated and Europe.*

 My hourly rate is $35.
If you are interested in working with me on a regular basis we can agree upon a flat rate per a photo. 

I accept credit cards and wire transferring. 

To see my portfolio visit my website: 
*http://www.euphoria-imaging.com/portfolio.html 
http://www.euphoria-imaging.com/temp/retouch/photo1.html 
http://www.euphoria-imaging.com/temp/retouch/photo3.html 
http://www.euphoria-imaging.com/temp/retouch/photo2.html * 



Feel free to contact me if you have additional questions. 

I look forward to hearing from you. 



Best regards, 
Yahor Shumski 
freelance digital retoucher 

e-mail: info@euphoria-imaging.com
skype: shumski
MSN: yahor.shumski@hotmail.com


----------

